# cleaning opalesence



## lacolobiger (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm wanting to know if anybody out there knows how to get opalesence (spelling??) off bottles. I have a warners safe that turned white right after it came out of the ground. Nice bottle but I want it amber not white. Also whats the value of this one? and age? thanks for the help in advance, I really want to get it back to it's origanal look. Garry...


----------



## diggerjeff (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.bentonantiques.net/bottletumbling.html
  the only good way to clean it is to have it tumbled.
 check out the above link.
  the bottle is worth 20.00 or so. it would cost that much by the time you paid postage and the tumbling charge.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 9, 2005)

I have had pretty good luck with mild soapy water and 000 (triple ought) steel wool.  We dig an area that is pretty ashy and end up with a lot of similar residue on our bottles, takes some elbow grease, but works.  Make SURE to use 000 gauge steel wool *ONLY* or you may *SCRATCH* the bottle
 Good Luck!
 BOB


----------

